# steven seagal trains attack dogs



## vincent demaio

i just saw this video,,,thought it was pretty interesting!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBIiZLIrH-E


----------



## Tamara Villagomez

wow that was awesome ! Thanks for the video!


----------



## Matthew Grubb

Nice dogs... Not a very safe way to train.


----------



## vincent demaio

Matthew Grubb said:


> Nice dogs... Not a very safe way to train.


thats what i was thinking


----------



## James Lechernich

Newb questions.

I assume the domestic footage with Seagal and dog on the couch was taken just prior to the training session, but is it standard practice for a dog to be wearing a prong collar around the house, like it would a flat collar or fur saver? Is it odd that Seagal was holding the dogs by the prongs during agitation? I thought 2" flat collars were designed for that?






btw, do you think Seagal opted for the $35,000 "Elite Family Guardian" package x 2? #-o


----------



## Anna Kasho

He could barely hold them by the prongs, would it have gone better had he used flat collars? The video left a lot out, I'm sure, but some of the training seemed odd... Also something that doesn't make sense, he says he is training the two dogs to protect the house and family when he is not around. So OK, he is trying to improve compliance to his commands and his control over the dogs, that's great. How is the family going to control those dogs, for example to call them off if they alert on a friend dropping by, or if the two of them decide to fight, when he is not around?


----------



## Nicole Stark

Anna Kasho said:


> He could barely hold them by the prongs, would it have gone better had he used flat collars? The video left a lot out, I'm sure, but some of the training seemed odd... Also something that doesn't make sense, he says he is training the two dogs to protect the house and family when he is not around. So OK, he is trying to improve compliance to his commands and his control over the dogs, that's great. How is the family going to control those dogs, for example to call them off if they alert on a friend dropping by, or if the two of them decide to fight, when he is not around?


Those are all really good observations and questions. I, unfortunately, was too busy looking at his odd hairline and weird dye job to notice much else going on. :-&


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Whittaker=Shyster.

Know your history folks, know your history.

I just got this dog a few days ago, and his old owner trained him to be mean to EVERYONE.

REALLY ?? REALLY ?? Did anyone see that in the dogs body language when he is on the couch with him ??


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Seagal was a hell of a martial artist in his day but
his "dog training" skill are on the same level as his "acting" skills. 




Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Whittaker=Shyster.
> 
> Know your history folks, know your history.
> 
> I just got this dog a few days ago, and his old owner trained him to be mean to EVERYONE.
> 
> REALLY ?? REALLY ?? Did anyone see that in the dogs body language when he is on the couch with him ??


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I just got this dog a few days ago, and his old owner trained him to be mean to EVERYONE.
> 
> REALLY ?? REALLY ?? Did anyone see that in the dogs body language when he is on the couch with him ??


LOL I liked the part where he talks about how dominant both dogs are. Umm, OK, you have only had one of them for 2 days, they are hanging out together like they are good friends, in the middle of side by side agitation I only saw the one 1/10 of a second redirect, but they are both super dominant dogs. 

They look like they will be nice dogs for Seagal, work well as a team, and probably be exactly what he needs in terms of home security, but please leave the hype at home.


----------



## Anna Kasho

Thomas Barriano said:


> Seagal was a hell of a martial artist in his day but
> his "dog training" skill are on the same level as his "acting" skills.


He has acting skills??:razz:


----------



## Chris Michalek

it's one thing to have a ton of money and buy yourself a trained dog but it's another thing to be 50 something years old and claim to have trained protection dogs for 30+ year and then not train your own dog. 

I'd be spending my money on bringing in great trainers rather than importing trained dogs and not knowing exactly how it was trained nor where the holes in the dog or training are that can be exploited or worked on.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Anna Kasho said:


> He has acting skills??:razz:


They're on the same level as his dog training skills


----------



## Chris Michalek

it all makes sense now.... 

http://www.lightningdrink.com/


----------



## Adam Swilling

Anna Kasho said:


> He has acting skills??:razz:


 
Seagal is the greatest actor of his generation! Surely you can see that just by watching cinematic masterpieces like Above the Law or Under Siege, which was so great they made a sequel.:lol:


----------



## Chris Michalek

Adam Swilling said:


> Seagal is the greatest actor of his generation! Surely you can see that just by watching cinematic masterpieces like Above the Law or Under Siege, which was so great they made a sequel.:lol:



anybody who can make millions sucking at what they do is a friggen genius in my book.


----------



## Adam Swilling

Chris Michalek said:


> anybody who can make millions sucking at what they do is a friggen genius in my book.


 
LOL! I agree. Plus he can beat up Chuck Norris.


----------



## James Lechernich

Adam Swilling said:


> LOL! I agree. Plus he can beat up Chuck Norris.


Blasphemy!! [-X


A pretty well known fact in martial arts circles is that Seagal lost control of his bowels while being choked by Gene Lebell.


----------



## Adam Swilling

James Lechernich said:


> Blasphemy!! [-X
> 
> 
> A pretty well known fact in martial arts circles is that Seagal lost control of his bowels while being choked by Gene Lebell.


I don't believe it. Besides, it's obvious that Jean Claude Van Damme could take Gene Lebell any day.


----------



## Anna Kasho

Chris Michalek said:


> anybody who can make millions sucking at what they do is a friggen genius in my book.


He didn't make those millions for ACTING, now did he. There's a reason people watched his movies, and acting skills ain't it! LOL

This one's my favorite. Seriously. :lol:O
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VYLCP0JeIU


----------



## James Lechernich

Adam Swilling said:


> I don't believe it. Besides, it's obvious that Jean Claude Van Damme could take Gene Lebell any day.


Um, no.


----------



## James Lechernich

Anna Kasho said:


> He didn't make those millions for ACTING, now did he. There's a reason people watched his movies, and acting skills ain't it! LOL
> 
> This one's my favorite. Seriously. :lol:O
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VYLCP0JeIU


Chopsocky stuff aside, his acting blows but I actually think the guy has talent as a singer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUaesUh-M3Q

\\/=D>\\/


----------



## Chris Michalek

Anna Kasho said:


> He didn't make those millions for ACTING, now did he. There's a reason people watched his movies, and acting skills ain't it! LOL
> 
> This one's my favorite. Seriously. :lol:O
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VYLCP0JeIU



That's my point. I'm sure you and I are both better actors AND dog trainers yet he's the one with his fancy house, fancy sport drink, fancy dogs who protect his family while he globe trots. The dude is a genius for accomplishing all of that for doing nothing. The dude can't even hold a bottle of soda correctly.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis

vincent demaio said:


> i just saw this video,,,thought it was pretty interesting!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBIiZLIrH-E


ever hear of a flat collar Steven?


----------



## Harry Keely

To bad we can't get CPI on here to justify the prices on these dogs, Could imagine what you can do with that kind of money for the price of one of those dogs. I personally wasn't impressed with those dogs at all to be honest, Just my opinion. I could go out and by a nice vette and probally two maybe more than that for the price of those two he has. LOL


----------



## Mike Lauer

i own all the movies listed here and they are Oscar material!

Yo Bobby!

gotta agree with Chris, when you earn his millions you can claim your smarter than him
there are tons of poor mensa members


----------



## Adam Swilling

James Lechernich said:


> Um, no.


What? You deny the skill of the Muscles from Brussels?


----------



## James Lechernich

Adam Swilling said:


> What? You deny the skill of the Muscles from Brussels?


You mean the ballerina? Yes, yes I do.


----------



## Adam Swilling

Mike Lauer said:


> i own all the movies listed here and they are Oscar material!
> 
> Yo Bobby!
> 
> gotta agree with Chris, when you earn his millions you can claim your smarter than him
> there are tons of poor mensa members


I agree. And God only knows what he's getting paid for this new series, which is actually better than most of those stupid "reality" shows. Yeah, I admit, it I've watched it. And the truth is, whether we admit it or not, 9 out of 10 of us watched everything he put out when he was in his hey day.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

Anna Kasho said:


> He didn't make those millions for ACTING, now did he. There's a reason people watched his movies, and acting skills ain't it! LOL
> 
> This one's my favorite. Seriously. :lol:O
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VYLCP0JeIU


Why have I never seen this commercial? Maybe he should do a comedy?


----------



## Harry Keely

Adam Swilling said:


> I agree. And God only knows what he's getting paid for this new series, which is actually better than most of those stupid "reality" shows. Yeah, I admit, it I've watched it. And the truth is, whether we admit it or not, 9 out of 10 of us watched everything he put out when he was in his hey day.


I watched alot of his crap and enjoy to some extent, but the dogs for the prices better be doing alot more then what I saw in that video, Hell they better be driving me to the store, taking my son to school and whatever else I tell them to do LOL.


----------



## James Degale

Harry Keely said:


> I watched alot of his crap and enjoy to some extent, but the dogs for the prices better be doing alot more then what I saw in that video, Hell they better be driving me to the store, taking my son to school and whatever else I tell them to do LOL.


If I were Steven Seagal no one would sell me a dog without putting two zeros at the end, even the crapiest mutt. If I were SS I would have much better things to do than spend every freaking weeknd out in the sun/rain/snow training a dog for 2 or 3 years to get him to a reasonable standard. If I were SS with all that $$ I would have done the same thing. The vendor seems reasonable and he got 2 decent dogs, fair enough. Leave the action man alone to enjoy his two I say, LOL.


----------



## Nicole Stark

Chris Michalek said:


> That's my point. I'm sure you and I are both better actors AND dog trainers yet he's the one with his fancy house, fancy sport drink, fancy dogs who protect his family while he globe trots. The dude is a genius for accomplishing all of that for doing nothing. The dude can't even hold a bottle of soda correctly.


I think it has something to do with that Ken Doll plastic looking hair of his.


----------



## Kristina Senter

I gotta agree...I was not un-impressed by the dogs and they're probably exactly what he needs for his situation. They look much better than many "level III" executive protection dog demos...with the guy in the yard holding a sleeve and the freaking Schutzhund dog bouncing up and down to go play with the nice guy with the fun toy. 

The price he paid was necessary to make him feel like they're good dogs. If you've ever tried to sell a dog to a millionaire, (none the less a movie star multi-millionaire with an image to uphold), you'd understand. Dumb as it may be...if it aint rediculously expensive, its not worth shit.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

I like it when he waddles out of the vehicle and says...wher e at..wher e at , then they go to some lame David Carridine moves he makes on some stunt guy.

Never saw somebody sweat so much from doing so little.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Whittiker is such an amazing trainer, his kid is learning how to train somewhere else.

This guy is the total tool belt. 

He has been doing this a long long time. 

Remember your history kids. Remember your history.


----------



## Adam Swilling

Harry Keely said:


> I watched alot of his crap and enjoy to some extent, but the dogs for the prices better be doing alot more then what I saw in that video, Hell they better be driving me to the store, taking my son to school and whatever else I tell them to do LOL.


LOL! Tell me about it. For that price, which I'm sure HE may have felt was justified, those dogs better have a thumb on each of its front paws so it can make me some eggs.


----------



## Adam Swilling

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I like it when he waddles out of the vehicle and says...wher e at..wher e at , then they go to some lame David Carridine moves he makes on some stunt guy.
> 
> Never saw somebody sweat so much from doing so little.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed him going all "cajun" when he rolls out of the vehicle. Hell, I thought it was Justin Wilson a time or two.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Besides Kar being sold to a Steven S. from LA, looks like Shaquille O. from Miami bought Valliant. Wonder who that could be... :-k 

http://www.protectiondogs.com/personal_and_executive_protection_dogs_for_sale.shtml


----------



## Carol Boche

I bet JCVD participates in Schutzhund because he is GAY!!!! 

(there, I said it Jeff!!! LOL)

and no, I don't really think Schutzhund is gay......but I do think JCVD is...ICKY)


----------



## Kristina Senter

Carol Boche said:


> I bet JCVD participates in Schutzhund because he is GAY!!!!
> 
> (there, I said it Jeff!!! LOL)
> 
> and no, I don't really think Schutzhund is gay......but I do think JCVD is...ICKY)


So, are you calling gays "icky"? 'Cause I know a whole lot of gays Id spend time with before Id pick JCVD, lol.


----------



## Carol Boche

Kristina Senter said:


> So, are you calling gays "icky"? 'Cause I know a whole lot of gays Id spend time with before Id pick JCVD, lol.


UM......absolutely not....JCVD is ICKY...NOT GAY people. I do have gay friends, so I apologize for the confusion. :???:


----------



## Kristina Senter

Its allright, Carol, I was just messing with you


----------



## Carol Boche

Kristina Senter said:


> Its allright, Carol, I was just messing with you


I figured, but, wanted to clarify it too....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

So the gay nation doesn't come and GET you ?? Or is it Jean Claude you are worried about ??


----------



## Kristina Senter

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So the gay nation doesn't come and GET you ?? Or is it Jean Claude you are worried about ??


Personally, Im not particularly worried about the gay nating coming for me. I know they'll only be bringing Schutzhund dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott

I'm thinking that 46 post about this guy and his dogs is good enough for a finish.

Thhhhh, thhhhhh, that's all folks!


----------

